# Magic Lantern & 4.5mm



## janok (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunday walk around the harbor area in Oslo  Aker Brygge. Im still getting used to handle my 4.5mm lens. I have just patched my Canon 60D with Magic Lantern  that makes me able to take up to 9 backed pictures (original limited to 3).




Aker Brygge - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr




Aker Brygge - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr




Aker Brygge - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
 Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Bynx (Nov 13, 2011)

I like that lens. Wish they built a few buildings like this.


----------



## janok (Nov 13, 2011)

Almost 
Sydney Opera House, The Famous Icon Building in Australia Sydney Opera House - Scarlet Night


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Nov 14, 2011)

Lens is pretty cool.  But with wide angle lenses you tend to get a lot of Chromatic Aberrations, which you have in each picture.  The most apparent being in the 2nd shot.

The only way that I know to avoid this is to back up.  I sure there are many ways to deal with CA, but I don't tend to encounter it that much because when I use my 10.5 fish, I usually use it for landscapes so there isn't much distortion that would cause it.


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 14, 2011)

Generally a nice picture, but distortions are obvious once picture is enlarged.  Floor tiles are all misaligned, even steps on the 3rd pic. Building on 3rd pic nearest to top left corner is "chipped" too.


----------

